# Santa knew I was a good girl aaaaand...



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 25, 2007)

Look what he got me!

He knows me well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aawww I love my man!













MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## redambition (Dec 25, 2007)

awesome! i love the red pair, they are hot.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 25, 2007)

Ooooh....very cute shoes and very good man!! Wowza!


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

Such cute shoes!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2007)

Santa has such good taste.  Enjoy!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 25, 2007)

Cute shoes!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 25, 2007)

aye que sexy!! i love the red ones!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 25, 2007)

Love the red ones!  Hot!!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 25, 2007)

*LOVE* the red ones.  Just noticed the other night my wardrobe has somehow transformed itself into a variety of red, black, and gray clothing since Fall.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

wow those red ones are hot! and others are soo cute


----------



## nibjet (Dec 25, 2007)

those are awesome!


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 25, 2007)

Santa has awesome taste in shoes! If you don't mind me asking, what's the brand of the black one? You totally got me curious.


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome shoes!

The red ones are HOT!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 26, 2007)

hot!
enjoy


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

sooo cute!


----------



## BRYNN013 (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG those are so sexy I want to cry.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 28, 2007)

Those red one are delicious. Excuse me while I go change my pants


----------



## hrdruian (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, the red ones are amazing!!!!  well done, dear!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 29, 2007)

damn those are some fine shoes! i love the red ones.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2007)

Sexxxayyy!


----------

